# What Did We All Get This Year?



## Kaylz (Dec 25, 2019)

So I've been absolutely spoilt rotten, mum got me a pair of PJ's, a Goldigga perfume and body mist set, a calendar, an awesome pair of jeans and 2 bars Lindt 90%, my grandad gave me the usual £10 along with 3 packs Moser Roth 85% (don't know what "normal" folks would think if I told them I was diabetic and then went on to say my grandad got me 15 bars chocolate! lol) mother and father in law gave me PJ's, a fleece throw and a nivea lip care gift set, Bruce's colleague gave me a pair of sketchers memory foam trainers and as for Bruce where do I start!? another set of PJ's, fleece star print PJ bottoms (absolutely amazing), a gingerbread man snow globe, a gingerbread man keyring, a pair of fleecy boots an Aldi Kevin the carrot plush and this beautiful necklace, don't worry, they were all spoilt rotten too, hope you are all having an absolutely amazing day!  xx


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 25, 2019)

Socks, deodorant and


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 25, 2019)

Postie delivered the water bill on Christmas eve.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 25, 2019)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Postie delivered the water bill on Christmas eve.


I haven't seen a postie this week xx


----------



## Robin (Dec 25, 2019)

A capacious handbag for all those diabetes bits and bobs, and a waterproof to wear when I go riding, which should mean that we now get a drought for the next year.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 25, 2019)

Sounds like an amazing haul @Kaylz. Glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 26, 2019)

A nice San Miguel beer and glass.

I know where to put the beer, but the glass may be a problem!


----------



## eggyg (Dec 26, 2019)

Books, as usual, an Alexa thingy, haven’t fathomed out how to work it yet, walking boots ( don’t know when I’ll next be using those ) travel sized toiletries, PJs, slippers and  a photo book that Mr Eggy compiled of our European trip. It’s amazing and brought back loads of lovely memories, because let’s face it we hardly ever print our photos or indeed look at them again. Spoiled, again. But hey, I’m worth it!


----------



## Grannylorraine (Dec 26, 2019)

I got a Garmin fitness watch for my running from hubby, some new expensive running leggings and vest from my son, pjs and smelliest from my daughter and grandchildren, smelliest from my daughter in law and grandchildren, money from my mum and dad and make-up from my bestie.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 26, 2019)

Hi all, hope you all had a good day yesterday. My other half got me some good bits, new dressing gown, smoke detector (not sure what he's trying to say!), Reese's peanut butter cups dark chocolate version and a very rare 90's Disney collectable which is hard to get in the UK. It has never been displayed and was still all sealed in its box, not any more!!! From friends I got a cuddly fox, a gonk, socks, smellies and some scented candles. I also got euros from my MIL ready for Lanzarote in march. Here's some pics of the Disney collectable Trev got me.


----------



## AndBreathe (Dec 26, 2019)

Grannylorraine said:


> View attachment 12852 I got a Garmin fitness watch for my running from hubby, some new expensive running leggings and vest from my son, pjs and smelliest from my daughter and grandchildren, smelliest from my daughter in law and grandchildren, money from my mum and dad and make-up from my bestie.



Oh boy.  That's quite  a houseful you have there Lorrainne!!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 26, 2019)

Love the car, Stitch!


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 26, 2019)

trophywench said:


> Love the car, Stitch!


Thanks, it's lovely. Only 4500 of them made. Still had the certificate of authenticity and doors and bonnets were all still with original tape round them.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 26, 2019)

@Stitch147 it is beautiful! Bruce got limited edition The Eagles coasters from his mum, needless to say they wont be used as coasters lol
xx


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 26, 2019)

Kaylz said:


> @Stitch147 it is beautiful! Bruce got limited edition The Eagles coasters from his mum, needless to say they wont be used as coasters lol
> xx


I got Trev a set of Blondie coasters that won't be used, he's gonna display them somewhere.


----------



## C&E Guy (Dec 27, 2019)

A ticket for a concert next December!

A selection of coffees from all round the world, sugar free sweets, chocolate liqueurs and gf cookies.

And money. The right size and the right colour!


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 27, 2019)

C&E Guy said:


> sugar free sweets


I hope you have the loperamide handy.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Dec 27, 2019)

A portable DVD player, 4 DVD's, 3 books, PJ's, Harry Potter lunchbag for work, diary, perfume fragrance set, oil burner, wine, mint chocolates and money


----------



## Felinia (Dec 27, 2019)

My Christmas gifts included:  the flu; the TV/DVD blew up on 22nd; fragrance and joss sticks that were so strong the cat walked out and I almost threw up (flu related?); Montezuma 100% dark cocoa chocolate that came with Montezuma's revenge (flu related?); lots of lovely lavender shower gel; a bunch of flowers;  and did I mention the flu?


----------



## Dave W (Dec 27, 2019)

On Xmas eve I got the best present ever, when I saw a consultant who told me that radiotherapy has kicked my prostate cancer into touch.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 27, 2019)

Dave W said:


> On Xmas eve I got the best present ever, when I saw a consultant who told me that radiotherapy has kicked my prostate cancer into touch.


Oh wow Dave! Congratulations! What a fantastic gift! Don't think anyone will beat that. So pleased for you and your family. I bet there were some major celebrations in your house over the festive season!


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 28, 2019)

@Dave W congratulations that's absolutely fantastic news!  xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 28, 2019)

Ah that’s fantastic news @Dave W


----------



## Grannylorraine (Dec 28, 2019)

AndBreathe said:


> Oh boy.  That's quite  a houseful you have there Lorrainne!!


We had 12 and a toddler to dinner, it sounds much better than saying 13.


Dave W said:


> On Xmas eve I got the best present ever, when I saw a consultant who told me that radiotherapy has kicked my prostate cancer into touch.


Congratulations that is great news.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Dec 28, 2019)

Stitch147 said:


> Hi all, hope you all had a good day yesterday. My other half got me some good bits, new dressing gown, smoke detector (not sure what he's trying to say!), Reese's peanut butter cups dark chocolate version and a very rare 90's Disney collectable which is hard to get in the UK. It has never been displayed and was still all sealed in its box, not any more!!! From friends I got a cuddly fox, a gonk, socks, smellies and some scented candles. I also got euros from my MIL ready for Lanzarote in march. Here's some pics of the Disney collectable Trev got me.
> View attachment 12856
> View attachment 12857 View attachment 12858 View attachment 12859


Wow that is fantastic.


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 29, 2019)

Dave W said:


> On Xmas eve I got the best present ever, when I saw a consultant who told me that radiotherapy has kicked my prostate cancer into touch.


That just has to be the best gift ever that you could have wished for @Dave W. I'm really made up for you. Lets hope you receive a similar review regarding your chronic pancreatitis Everything crossed!
Take care & look after yourself do you hear?
WL


----------

